# Como REGRESO de código hexadecimal a ensamblador del PIC



## madroxradiohead (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola, en esta ocasion les pido me ayuden en el siguiente problema.

Un amigo nos comento que tiene un pic que ya esta programado para usarse con comunicación SPI, el problema es que no encuentra el programa pero que tiene un pic que ya lo esta.

Quisisera saber como recupero ese código del pic de nuevo a código ensamblador.

Por la ayuda que me puedan proporcionar mil gracias.


----------



## maunix (Sep 28, 2006)

madroxradiohead dijo:
			
		

> Hola, en esta ocasion les pido me ayuden en el siguiente problema.
> 
> Un amigo nos comento que tiene un pic que ya esta programado para usarse con comunicación SPI, el problema es que no encuentra el programa pero que tiene un pic que ya lo esta.
> 
> ...



Si el pic no está protegido puedes leerlo con un programador lo cual te generará un archivo .HEX

Ese archivo .HEX lo puedes desensamblar. 

Hay muchos desensambladores para PICs, el más común es usar el mismo que trae el MPLAB.

Para ello vas a File, Import, eliges el archivo HEX.   Luego vas a View , Program Memory.

Desde ahí puedes no solo ver el código ASM sino también exportarlo a un archivo.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 28, 2006)

tambien el ICPROG lo hace, en el menu VER


----------

